# OLD Topanga Canyon Road



## il sogno

What's the consensus on the northbound climb of Old Topanga? Is it steeper/tougher than the southbound direction or is it easier? I'm thinking of giving it a try. I usually ride this southbound but almost always see riders climbing in the opposite direction. Thanks.


----------



## endo verendo

il sogno said:


> What's the consensus on the northbound climb of Old Topanga? Is it steeper/tougher than the southbound direction or is it easier? I'm thinking of giving it a try. I usually ride this southbound but almost always see riders climbing in the opposite direction. Thanks.


Considering that the Southbound route isn't much of a climb (it's over just as you get into a rythem) you should expect the Northbound route a lot longer but I wouldn't say it's steeper. I like it much better than just going up Topanga because it's way more scenic and less crowded.


----------



## jptaylorsg

*Where is it?*

Where do you guys live/ride? I live in Granada Hills, so that ride might be doable when I get in a bit better shape. Where is it? I know of Topanga over the hill to Malibu. Is it adjacent?


----------



## endo verendo

If you're going toward the coast from the Valley hang a right on Mullholland Hwy.and veer left on Old Topanga. It spits you out in Topanga Cyn. Village at the Inn of the 7th Ray.


----------



## il sogno

jptaylorsg said:


> Where do you guys live/ride? I live in Granada Hills, so that ride might be doable when I get in a bit better shape. Where is it? I know of Topanga over the hill to Malibu. Is it adjacent?


Old Topanga is a great road to bicycle on. It parallels Topanga Hwy 27 just to the west of it. As you ride southbound the bottom part of the climb hovers around 8%-9%. sometimes a little steeper, sometimes not. Then you get to the switchbacks which are considerably less steep. It's not a very long climb. No longer than maybe 3 miles total (I'm guessing here). Very pretty though and a lot less trafficked than Topanga Cyn Blvd. 

The downhill is fun. Switchbacked, and then rolling down alongside a creekbed, past rock formations and horse farms. Like Endo says it spits you out onto Topanga Cyn Blvd. right around where the Topanga post office is. 

I usually go over this way than make a left onto Topanga and climb back into the valley (I live in Sherman Oaks).. The climb of Topanga Blvd. by the way is not difficult. It goes on for a bit, say 5-6 miles but the first 3 miles or so are at a 2%-3% incline. The last two miles have inclines of about 5%-6%.


----------



## -CM-

One of my favorite roads. If you can go one way on it, you can ride the other without a problem, though I'd say northbound is the more challenging direction.


----------

